

Google, Content Farms & Why This May Be Blekko’s Moment - krishna2
http://searchengineland.com/google-content-farms-why-this-may-be-blekkos-moment-47150

======
narkee
So the only thing that differentiates this from Google is the ability to save
some preset search booleans?

What happens once Google adds that functionality? It already has the same
types of options (inurl:, +/-, etc.), adding the ability to save them is a
trivial addition.

Plus, with all the search engine privacy hoopla in the last few years,
wouldn't people be concerned about having to be logged in while you search?

